# kyosho has a mini!!



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

it looks like a mini/micro 1/18th scale buggy. ohmigosh!
darnit i lost the pic. its got a cute heatsink on the rear, and piece
of fuel tubing sticking out the side. its 4wd, and possibly has 
a 2-speed. runs on 6aa's or can be stocked with 8 1100's.

now where was that picture!!

gawrsh.. everyones getting in on the action now.

i don't know what is cuter.. this cat or that buggy!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

this??

http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=185175

-Tone


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

eviltone said:


> this??
> 
> http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=185175
> 
> -Tone


 THANKS!!

picture courtesy of Car Action.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks nice,BUT !!! There are getting to be toooo many little trucks out there or coming. Just think of the poor hobby shops that have to stock stuff. We will be doing parts for some selected trucks such as the Mini T and Associated RC18T will have to look at the others as they come.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Is looks a little biger than the Mini-T and RC18T..All ready the Truggy question is comming up...could you put a truck body on, and race with the Mini-T or RC18T...I think is has a bigger wheelbase.....

It is a 1/16th scale 4WD buggy


----------

